# FREE Wedding Food and Budweiser at The Last Resort TODAY



## Clay-Doh (Oct 2, 2007)

Open invitation to our house today, Tuesday, anytime after 3 pm! We need to get the rest of this Cochon De Lait, a Cajun specialty of slow roasted whole pig stuffed full of jambalaya that was catered for my daughter's wedding this weekend by none other than the famous Mike Cose, better known here in the forum as Loup Garou, (along with his crew, including the famous Logan, oyster shucker extraordinare from Wednesday night's,) 

Mike is the food and beverage administrator for the Hilton Group on Pensacola Beach, which includes the Hilton, Hampton, new Holiday Inn, H2O Below, Redfish Bluefish Grill, Riptides, Latitudes, and Gilligans (yes, same Giligans on the beach with free all you can eat fresh sucked oysters every Wednesday night, he's the one that makes that happen!). The man is an amazing chef, and you can come eat all you want tomorrow! Sorry, we vacuum sealed and froze all the left over beef brisket, will just be pork, jambalaya, and dinner rolls today.

Bring what you want to drink, and come hang out! 

Bring your flippy f2f floppys or water shoes, and enjoy the dock too. If it rains, we got plenty of room under the house at our newly built tiki bar! And I have a bunch of bud and bud light left over from the wedding, which I'm not a fan of. Come drink some free beers! Just leave the corona and yinglings, ha ha. The mullet are thick of the dock past couple weeks, and there's a vast net here. And two kayaks. It's a nice day out!

Text me and let me know if your coming!

Please come help us ready some of this! 









The new tiki bar under the house at The Last Resort








Pic my buddy took off the back yard right before the ceremony started.


----------



## Clay-Doh (Oct 2, 2007)

And of course, some pictures from my daughters wedding! She looked so beautiful, and I am so proud of the young lady she has become, and to welcome my new son-in-law into the family!


















This one is my absolute favorite. I love to see her smile, and was glad her wedding day was everything she expected


----------



## Clay-Doh (Oct 2, 2007)




----------



## jspooney (Oct 2, 2007)

You have one of the most beautiful back yards I'VE EVER SEEN. Great job Bro.


----------



## off route II (Sep 28, 2007)

beautiful setting and beautiful bride, congrats to all


----------



## Flounderpounder (Oct 3, 2007)

Congrats Clay and Jackie! Looks like an incredible time! Thanks for the invite, would love to see you guys, but tied up tonight (crap). Next thing you know we'll be calling you Grandpa! LOL! Hope to see you guys soon (been too long!).


----------



## Telum Pisces (Sep 27, 2007)

No way that's the same little little girl of yours that I met way back when we started diving together. Holy cow, she has grown into a lovely young woman! Congrats to them and y'all.


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Yepper...they grow fast!!! Looked like a wonderful time Clay!!! Glad everything went well brother!


----------



## Murphy's Law (Sep 27, 2007)

Congrats man !! Awesome wedding


----------



## jack2 (Mar 19, 2010)

clay,
i still remember the first time i met you at the tiki bar. i got a little tipsy from eating "all those oysters" and you said, "you can stay at my place". but before we got to you place, you said, "have you ever had an irish car bomb?" stopped and drank..........oh, maybe one? (still got my card!)
thanks for the memories and you are certainly living the good life in paradise. tell you daughter "congratulations and many more". 
wish i could come down and help dispose of the leftovers.:thumbup:

jack


----------



## Bravo87 (Jun 19, 2014)

Congrats!


----------



## fairpoint (May 9, 2013)

Wish I would have logged n sooner....I'm not too far from you....Looked like a very memorable day for everyone...Congrats to the Newlyweds....


----------

